# Remove wallpaper from plywood



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Metra said:


> A previous owner "drywalled" my 100+yo house with 1/4" plywood and then glued wallpaper on it with Elmers or something similar.
> 
> The wall paper was put on very nicely except for the choice of adhesive, but it is not to my taste.
> 
> ...


Sounds as if this is you're only choice. Be SURE to use an oil primer, stain blocker.


----------



## Metra (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Sounds as if this is you're only choice. Be SURE to use an oil primer, stain blocker.


Thanks!


----------

